# Pictures Of Your Trophies



## sva9843

Here is a picture of a euro mount. The skull has been metalized in copper...This was my first archery buck


----------



## jlake3165

have you seen the euro's that they are dipping in camo? I read about it in Bowhunter magazine?


----------



## Capt.Don

*barebonesandbugs.com*

Dropped a bear skull and a deer skull off with a guy in western NY. He does a couple camo finishes and bronze one as well. He is super nice and I liked all of the work I saw


----------



## Mikie Day

my very first deer ever (i was 15) on the left...weird looking rack


----------



## archeryshooter

Here is one of the mounts that I did for the Muzzy 200 club


----------



## sva9843

jlake3165: No I haven't seen the camo dipped skulls. You have any pictures?

Nice pictures. Keep them comming!


----------



## stixshooter

136" Blacktail


----------



## doublelungz

heres mine but i cant upload my 8 point euro mount


----------



## b18intega

sva9843 said:


> jlake3165: No I haven't seen the camo dipped skulls. You have any pictures?
> 
> Nice pictures. Keep them comming!




i found the tread for you here it is

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1053450314#post1053450314


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

Not mine but definitely unique:


----------



## BWiz

Seth the XSlayr said:


> Not mine but definitely unique:


Looks like "Robo-Bambi"!!


----------



## FISH0HOLIC

Here are a couple of mine:


----------



## sva9843

That's what I like to see..Keep em' comming folks.


----------



## crutchracing




----------



## lungbuster29

*iowa bucks*

i shot the 12 point in 2007 and the 8 point in 2000


----------



## archeryshooter

Heres one hot chick


----------



## archeryshooter

This is one of the lifesize mounts I did


----------



## OHIOBUCK

lungbuster29 said:


> i shot the 12 point in 2007 and the 8 point in 2000


A couple of nice bucks you have there.............and that picture frame is WAY COOL!


----------



## OHIOBUCK

archeryshooter said:


> This is one of the lifesize mounts I did


That's a nice mount..............Are you saying you mounted it yourself? If so great work...looks good!


----------



## archeryshooter

Thanks, Yes I did the mount myself
Tony


----------



## KAbowhunter

I shot a big buck once, and was guna get the thing mounted. But the dang game cop took it from me and never gave it back. that was a dandy buck fro around my hunting spot to


----------



## shooterdom

KAbowhunter said:


> I shot a big buck once, and was guna get the thing mounted. But the dang game cop took it from me and never gave it back. that was a dandy buck fro around my hunting spot to


uum wow that sucks, any reasoning behind the wardens actions?


----------



## lungbuster29

OHIOBUCK said:


> That's a nice mount..............Are you saying you mounted it yourself? If so great work...looks good!


thank you ohiobuck


----------



## nontypical225

here is my 07 buck. my bobcat, boar skull, and then some bucks from the past couple years.


----------



## DBiggers

Here's mine, not much to brag about, but i'am proud of them....

Taken Jan 1st 1992 in Bethpage, Tn. 11 pts. feild dressed 138 lbs.....










Big Eastern Tom Turkey 22 pounds, 9 inch beard, 1 inch suprs. Taken April 3rd 2006, in Cottontown, Tn...


----------



## BuckFord

archeryshooter said:


> This is one of the lifesize mounts I did


Thats way to cool :thumbs_up 
I really the way you did the buck bedded down. I have yet to do a lifesize on a deer and haven't really thought about doing one until I saw yours.


----------



## Double S

archeryshooter said:


> Here is one of the mounts that I did for the Muzzy 200 club


That is a SWEET total package. Super work archeryshooter!.


----------



## cbhorns

Love the copper skull, thats definitely not something you see everyday


----------



## drawemback

archeryshooter: You do some awesome work....


----------



## BUCKSOH

*Fox*

Had the mount done I did the base.


----------



## desertgoat

*Nice mounts*

Here's some of mine


----------



## archeryshooter

drawemback said:


> archeryshooter: You do some awesome work....


Thankyou I have competed some here in Wi learned alot from it


----------



## TLong

BWiz said:


> Looks like "Robo-Bambi"!!


Holy crap....that's the stuff nightmares are made from!!!


----------



## dougjb

beautiful job on the full body mount


----------



## Dawn Patrol

Awesome mounts!!!


----------



## Glockafella

Anyone see that S&P Scents mount at the ATA?


----------



## Glockafella




----------



## archeryshooter

This is a whitetail I took first place with in 2000 at the wi taxidermy show


----------



## bsk72512

DG, that is a great mount on the greater Kudu. That is on my bucket list along with a Gemsbok, Springbok, Defasssa's Waterbuck, Blessbok and a Warthog.

Some great taxidermist out there for sure.:thumbs_up


----------



## taxibow2

*Mount for friend*

I've been doing a little taxidermy off and on for several years and I still don't know a whole lot about it. It's a learning process every day but we need to strive to do the best we can. This is a big 8 point that I mounted last year for a friend. Let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## archeryshooter

Its hard to tell with one angle picture from what I see it looks good. Just remember to look at LIVE deer photos for reverance. check your ear rotations
as a ear goes back it rotates the cup downward.


----------



## taxibow2

*Mount for friend*

Sometimes those ears are really aggravating..I use the bondo method and it is scary to mix that stuff-up..I look at a lot of Pics. and other things for reference...I don't know much but I can tell you one thing, there is a lot of work and time in mounting a deer...There are a lot of great mounts on here and I enjoy looking at all of them...Maybe someday.I'll get better at this....


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

*Well .... we cant.*

For some reason .... you can only see our mounts and or anything else we show our fellow AT people "ONCE" . I think this is absolutely crazy but .... 

I would love to share my whitetail mounts with you ... AT requires you to search for them so ........Good Luck.:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## taxibow2

*Mount for friend*

I'm not on here much and I will definately get lost..I will poke and jump around and maybe figure it out sometime...I'm not very good on a computer..My wife helps me with Pics. and stuff, Bless her heart, with-out her,I'd really be Lost!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Reflexman

good looking mounts everybody. love them all. robo bambi? :thumbs_up


----------



## Shawn Riley

192".....Cant tell from the photo but he had uniform rubs up both sides of his shoulders from his antlers.


----------



## Huntswitchback

Heres my bear I took during archery season..
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=2200&pictureid=14683


----------



## Haliewahog

*My first bull and double banded drake*

View attachment 521265
View attachment 521266


----------



## Huntswitchback

*Here is my 8-pointer I took during muzzleloading season!*


----------



## judger101

Buck from a few years ago


----------



## Patoka Crazy

Here are some of my mounts i have.


----------



## josh s.

judger101 said:


> Buck from a few years ago


this is a pretty unique rack.....how bout some more pics of that right side please?


----------



## eaglsx4




----------



## josh s.

thats a nice looking buck there eagl


----------



## BUnityBears

+1. Looks good.


----------



## eaglsx4

eaglsx4 said:


> View attachment 524716
> 
> 
> View attachment 524717
> 
> 
> View attachment 524718


it scored only 149 7/8, but it weighed 258 field dressed


----------



## bonez

heres my best buck from 03
153 0/8 w/ both G3's broken in half........DAMN!


----------



## Deer Mount

Those are some nice looking mounts!!! I need to enter some of my work in competition.


----------



## buckncm

Just got it back. Harvested 11/1/08. He must have been a fighten son of a gun, he has scares everywhere. Gross 151 0/8" and nets 145 4/8"


----------



## ShootToKill10

Nice trophies guys


----------



## doedoe

*Price*



eaglsx4 said:


> View attachment 524716
> 
> 
> View attachment 524717
> 
> 
> View attachment 524718


 How much did those bass mounts and setup cost?


----------



## bowhunterpse

*Bear and deer*

My trophies!! 124 buck and 19 1/4 bear both bow kills!!


----------



## Pizonarcher

*Some unique mounts I have done*

Just a few mounts I have done for something different.:smile:


----------



## Pizonarcher

*few more*

Just a few more :thumbs_up


----------



## eaglsx4

#62 Yesterday, 04:14 PM 
doedoe 
Registered User 

Join Date: Dec 2008
Posts: 29 

Price 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by eaglsx4 
Attachment 524716

Attachment 524717

Attachment 524718 

How much did those bass mounts and setup cost? 

its actually just one 10.5 lb walleye. its a 5 sidded case i made in shop class in high school, the back is a mirror and the other sides are glass. its a pedistol mount on a piece of drift wood that a family friend did and i added the sand and vegitation. my dad cought another 10lb walleye this summer tha we will be adding to the case when its done. the case cost me @ $6o completed and the walleye was @ $150.


----------



## Pizonarcher

*My sons mount job COOL*

My 11 yr old son mounted this deer & it is one of a kind  
Also a Euro mount I did.


----------



## nimrod-100

desertgoat said:


> Here's some of mine


Hi Randy,

awesome trophies and great mounts - congrats


----------



## missionmanX3

1st buck bowkill on right, biggest buck bowkill on left, shot in same year.


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM

Here's a skull mount of one of the bucks I took this season:










And my father's buck from 2007:


----------



## fly1

My 06, 07, and 08 bucks and a jake I mounted myself.
The biggest buck (on right) netted 162 P&Y.


----------



## JeffreySlayR

*Here is the Thanksgiving 08 buck...*


----------



## 1Badboy

08 Ontario buck


----------



## whitetailnut

archeryshooter said:


> This is one of the lifesize mounts I did


I just came across this thread, but that is one of the best lifesize deer mount's I've seen. Nice job man.


----------



## Pierre Tessier

archeryshooter said:


> This is a whitetail I took first place with in 2000 at the wi taxidermy show


I saw the mount you did for the Muzzy 200'' club, too bad you live so far away cause you'd do my mounts.:wink:

Nice work!


----------



## shrpshtrjoe

The Buck is from 07 and the doe from this past season just got it back a couple weeks ago


----------



## CutTheLoop

Me, as a kid(1982 ish)

Ordered one of those "Learn Taxidermy from home" courses they used to advertise in Outdoor Life Magazine. 
Even with the limited materials and patience, these ducks came out pretty well.


----------



## CutTheLoop

My 2008 Bow season Buck:

I left this one to an expert. :wink:


----------



## Big Eazy




----------



## bhuntc

crutchracing said:


>


That is a sweet mount!:wav:


----------



## arrowheadtax

Here are a few I have done.


----------



## Volleypro

archeryshooter said:


> This is one of the lifesize mounts I did



Don't put that around here where I live or the dang road hunters will shoot it up.


----------



## Buksknr53

KAbowhunter said:


> I shot a big buck once, and was guna get the thing mounted. But the dang game cop took it from me and never gave it back. that was a dandy buck fro around my hunting spot to


Was it a legal kill? Why did they take it?


----------



## dawg007

*Nice Trophys*

There sure are some excellent trophys on here. Way to go all.


----------



## dawg007

*My Trophy*

Here is the biggest buck that I have ever killed so far. 10 point that scored 124 3/8". He had just over 8" in deduction from being all beat up.


----------



## bigneily

hey guys i'm a new member, here's a bull i took a few years ago now, although not a archery kill still one to be proud of though, cow called him to 20 yds in thick cover and then gave it to him  shot him with my 338 mag oddly enough he scores 338 5/8 , grosses 352+...my mom is in there just for size reference thanx fellas...


----------



## KaylaKrekel88

bigneily said:


> hey guys i'm a new member, here's a bull i took a few years ago now, although not a archery kill still one to be proud of though, cow called him to 20 yds in thick cover and then gave it to him  shot him with my 338 mag oddly enough he scores 338 5/8 , grosses 352+...my mom is in there just for size reference thanx fellas...


Very Nice Mount!!!!!


----------



## MULIES4EVER

Nice looking mount. I loke it a lot.


----------



## bigneily

thanx for the comments fellas, i chose the pedestal mount because the mainbeams were over 50'' long, this limited me to a few manequins in various poses that i was not happy with, if i wanted to hang it on the wall.the pose i picked for the pedestal was almost what i was after. the finished product cost a bit more than a wall mount, but i think it was worth it...


----------



## natek24

Some great mounts. Keep them coming, I love looking at good taxidermy work.


----------



## lungbuster123

Heres some south GA deer


----------



## IowaBowHunter1

here is a couple of mine..the bigger one is a iowa buck..and the smaller one is from nebraska

Iowa Deer



















Nebraska Deer


----------



## Xtremesportsman

Here's a few from my trophy room.


----------



## Xtremesportsman

a few more shots of my trophy room

















My buddy Andy when he picked up his first bow kill buck.









One of my Hoodies


----------



## CPinWV

The guys "hanging" out....


----------



## steiny1228

Just dropped one off at the taxi last night. 

so of these mounts look awesome, I would like a full body mount, but my wife would kill me and I think my dogs would kill the mount.


----------



## mule659

A few from back home in southwest Missouri.


----------



## 174in




----------



## Xtremesportsman

*My Latest*

setting Mallards for the dining room


----------



## Baz59

Great looking mounts!!


----------



## NY_Bowhunter14

wow! bunch of great looking mounts!


----------



## jlkbuckmaster1

Altougth not archery kills...still my best to date. They score 131" and 142". Not bad for northeast Indiana.


----------



## JJMudo

Here my 08 buck, 48 yards with my Hoyt Lasertec


----------



## archerynut01

*My best bow buck to date...*

159 3/8" -- 19 pointer... :darkbeer:


----------



## cadburyrabbit

This thread is great!


----------



## Carmmond

I like to call this picture Great mount BAD mount


----------



## nicholswildart

*skull painting*

I have just started doing skull painting in my area(Kansas City) and this is my first one. The guy loved it. I didn't want to give it back! He provided the euro and I just gave it some style! If anyone is interested just pm me.


----------



## Stihlpro

nicholswildart said:


> I have just started doing skull painting in my area(Kansas City) and this is my first one. The guy loved it. I didn't want to give it back! He provided the euro and I just gave it some style! If anyone is interested just pm me.


:mg: WOW.....Great work!


----------



## tntaxidermy

Heres my 07 deer on the pedestal gross 166

and my 08 deer gross 140's both archery I did both mounts myself


----------



## silentslayer




----------



## NY911

Couple of mounts of mine and hilltophunter's....from a recent photo shoot.


----------



## U of M Fan

Excellent mounts guys!!!!


----------



## ArtisticWhiteta

Here's one Im currently working on.


----------



## DUXKILLA

*Mounts*

Very Nice!


----------



## deerslayer451

157 4/8 Cecil Co Maryland buck


----------



## dogwalker

This is my 08 buck. Just got it back from the taxidermist. 152 inch 8 pointer, or 157 if you count the 5 inch abnormal point on the main beam.


----------



## deerslayer451

Hey Dog, Im not the smartest guy in the world...but buddy that a 9 pointer...nets are for fish my friend...Sounds like to me you have a nice 157 in deer....Good job.


----------



## antler.friek

*my mount from 2008*

this is my mount from 2008.


----------



## antler.friek

*my 2008 mount*

another veiw of my 2008 mount


----------



## sva9843

Wow, just happened to venture upon this thread that I began quite a while back. I was just impressed to see that it is still going.

Keep posting the great pics!!


----------



## ArtisticWhiteta




----------



## MDDeerslayer

These are some awesome pic's, now I have a bad case of buck fever! The weekend will not come quick enough!


----------



## Gripwerks

*Here's my 08' Boar and 08' 8 Point mounts that my friend did for me.*


----------



## scgolfer88

Some awesome mounts here! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## sva9843

Love lookin at those pics keep them comming!


----------



## sva9843

Here's two at my house..


----------



## ArtisticWhiteta




----------

